# Saying Good Bye/See link



## tlark (Jan 3, 2017)

new here but wanted to post up, at the end of this story you will find a link that maybe some already knew about, I wanted to share for the benefit of others as we have recently lost our Golden to Lymphoma and from what I have read this is all too common, pass along as needed.


Saying good bye.


Those that are familiar with the Golden Retriever breed may know that they are more subject to cancer and/or tumors, among large breeds Goldens and Boxers are near a 60% rate for differing forms of cancer. In fact there are current studies that are reflecting the life spans of Goldens are decreasing over the past 30 years. Tumors can be very common, and the decision is difficult to determine how to handle them if they are discovered. You really have just 2 types when and if they are a concern as they can often be a fatty tumor which our dog Alley had. Just one at that time 2 1/2 years ago near the upper portion of her RF leg, or the harder type tumor which are more common with malignancy. We opted to monitor her and blood work showed nothing abnormal and considered it's removal. Based on the location of this tumor near the (arm-pit) if you will of her RF leg removal could be complicated with muscle/nerve damage as well as a lengthy recovered. Hardly noticeable except to us she was very active and showed no adverse physical or functional issues with respect to movement.

If you decide to have a fatty tumor removed it does not mean it won't re-appear and/or others will form. Again these tumors can be common from what we learned. Harder tumors if your breed gets them are tested and any positive result for malignancy, you will have the option to remove and/or turn to chemo. There is no guarantee that other tumors don't exist in organs (etc) and while results very, an additional 12-18 months of life would be gained at most based on past studies with this breed and that time included several months of chemo which can be very hard on the dog, similar to humans. Since Ally was healthy with no known harder tumors detected and just this single larger fatty tumor we elected not to have it removed do to possible complications to her leg. At just 6 years of age we hoped that her life expectancy would be the normal 10-12 years on average.


2 1/2 years passed with a healthy, happy and very active dog. A few days before this past Thanksgiving within a 24 hour period she became unable to swallow due to swelling in the neck. It was alarming to say the least how quick this happened. The swelling was caused by the lymph nodes in the neck which were swollen along with surrounding tissue. We have always paid very close attention to her well being and this was quite a shock that such a dramatic swelling had taken place in less than 24 hours. Several other smaller tumors had developed over the last year or so that were noticeable by us to touch, although they were very small and not uncommon. These on her neck felt like 2 acorns a few inches above her collar.

Blood work and biopsy were done that same day by the Vet and blood results were good as reported the next day. While biopsy results were in waiting the vet prescribed antibiotics as well as prednisone (steroid) with the former to be reduced from initial dosage over the next 3 weeks. Starting with 2-20mg pills daily with them being reduced down to 1- 20mg given every other day which we were hopeful would continue on for as long as she was able. The vet explained and we knew a likely outcome of her results as other nodes were somewhat swollen in other areas of her body. Unfortunately the results came back as she was diagnosed with Lymphoma. From what we read and from the Vet it's really quite unknown how much time would remain. She could have as little a 4 weeks to as much as 2 years with Prednisone as the primary driver as to how the Lymphoma would advance or stay stable with proper management. As the meds were reduced as protocol to see if she could maintain stable but lower doses with 1 20mg pill every other day the nodes in her neck swelled again at week 3. We were back at the vet again, and feared the worse. A direct injection of prednisone was given and she responded within 24 hours and at the vets recommendation, the initial 2-20 mg pills was started again as she did do better on that course.

We did discuss some advanced treatments as before such as the chemo. As much as well loved her and all the joy she brought to us it was something we couldn't put her through with respect to removal of the nodes and chemo, we stayed the course with the pills. Some things you will notice and need to be aware of. She ate and drank like crazy which is a side effect of the meds and was almost like a puppy at times with playfulness. Bathroom breaks are more common as well, she didn't have accidents before or even now but know with some breeds it may be an issue and you need to be consistent in breaks. Her urine production was crazy as she drank 3x normal amounts. 

Working from my house as I do Ally has been my shadow for 8+ years, in my home office, down at the lake, outside working in the yard, whatever & wherever she was by our side and the love of our family. Goldens are personality + and a real gift. After week 5 I noticed reduced energy outside. Playing ball I reduced the distance of the throws, she tended to sit more so and just enjoy the air after just 2-3 throws. Breathing began to be more noticeable even at rest, not labored but we could tell things were changing and had the feeling that she didn't have much time left, yet even with the loss of strength she always had the look of life in her eyes and a spirit of absolute love. If you have went though this with a family member or pet you know what I mean. If you know this breed and/or have your own personal favorite breed, they are family. Unfortunately we had to put Ally down this past Friday morning. Of course she is and will be forever missed, my office, our home and surroundings are missing her presence, yet we are grateful and blessed that the Lord allowed us this experience without question.

I wanted to write this not so much to invoke sympathy, but share with several other web forums that it will perhaps educate owners or potential owners that may have to go through a similar experience.

Also, to provide a link below which could be very important. We did learn of a program that is in the trial stages at Kansas University that had some very good results. The contact point/email is within the link and brief story on local TV. Perhaps this may help other pet owners and it will be developed to the point where is a viable option without the side effects of traditional chemotherapy and the good Lord willing an advance to humans at some point. I don't know if this would have saved our dog as we didn't learn about it right away, we submitted her records and were waiting for a response. In her progressed condition she may not have been a candidate, however I wanted to pass this along and if any Veterinarian wishes to participate they are looking for clinics to participate, so please forward as needed.

K.U. Medical Center drug shows promise in treating dogs with cancer | fox4kc.com


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry. Cancer sucks. 

I am confused, though- did your vet not do a needle biopsy, or did he just feel it and call it a fatty tumor? Removing things isn't the only way to ID them. I think I would be really angry if my vet didn't go the extra step of sticking a needle in and IDing any lumps I took the dog in for a look-see on.


----------

